# This is where I live



## Bee (Jun 30, 2015)

These photos are taken from the quayside, I have everything I need here...sun....sand.....sea...ships....and within a ten minute drive I am in beautiful green countryside, if it wasn't for my two sons living away from here I wouldn't bother with holidays.

There is nothing like sitting on the Quayside on a hot, calm , balmy day, it is so relaxing.

[IMG]http://i60.tinypic.com/u7o5i.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://i59.tinypic.com/ao9bm8.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i59.tinypic.com/2j2ulis.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i62.tinypic.com/cnn8j.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i60.tinypic.com/2pzb58p.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i57.tinypic.com/8yb24g.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i62.tinypic.com/if4j14.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Falcon (Jun 30, 2015)

Same with me also Bee.  I can see it from my window and can be there in about 10 minutes (by car).

There's nothing like breathing the sea air and watching the water traffic.    Nice pictures Bee. Thanks.


----------



## Pam (Jun 30, 2015)

Very nice, Bee. I could spend an hour or two sitting there.   I also live near the sea and I love it.... soon be school holidays and I am looking forward to having a stroll along the front with my grandson.


----------



## Bee (Jun 30, 2015)

Thankyou Falcon and Pam, glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## imp (Jun 30, 2015)

What are those numerous derricks? Are they used to load ships, or are they building something?

Below, taken from the level of the airport runway, looking across the Colorado River, at the variety of "dens of iniquity" on the Nevada side, Laughlin, NV. The river lies in a "gulch" not visible from here.











Above, taken by my wife from the 22nd. floor of the Edgewater Hotel, that's the white tower in the center of photo above, looking back eastward across the river and into Arizona. The airport runway is the flat level line above Highway 95, traffic seeable, but tiny. It was a partly cloudy day, revealing starkly  the "layers" of mountains in background.





Above, looking downriver, during one of the very infrequent storms of summer, the "monsoon season" here.





Above, even less frequent, last January 1, a tingeing of snowfall overnight, looking out upon our back yard! The first snow to "stick" in many decades, the newspaper said. By noon, it was around 50 degrees, the snow lasted only a very short time.  Such is the place we now live.    imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2015)

I live here:

https://www.seniorforums.com/forumdisplay.php/15-Introductions


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice photos Bee.  We have a sea loch in front of our house.  I'd feel landlocked if I lived anywhere else now.


----------

